# Nigelnaturist - anyone know where he is / is he ok?



## Colin_P (27 Aug 2015)

Does anyone know him, know his whereabouts?

I don't know him but like reading his posts / threads on here and also follow on Strava.

Thing is, he has seemingly dropped off the radar completely cycling-wise.

Nothing, since July.

Nigel, I hope you are ok.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2015)

Met him once two years ago in York. From the Wakefield/Pontefract area.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Aug 2015)

I was just thinking that the other day. hope he's OK


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Aug 2015)

He does disappear every now and again, hopefully he is okay


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2015)

I'm hoping that he is just very busy double-checking his gearing calculations!


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I'm hoping that he is just very busy double-checking his gearing calculations!



Or taking advantage of the warmer weather to wander around somewhere with no clothes on.


----------



## Globalti (27 Aug 2015)

Maybe he's doing a spell inside for naturalism?


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Aug 2015)

Pretty sure he'll pop up again soon. I think his statistics are amazing; very detailed.


----------



## jefmcg (27 Aug 2015)

It's lovely you guys care. I've disappeared from forums over and over, and no one has ever noticed

Not really complaining, just want to add @Nigelnaturist tag, so he'll see this thread when (!) he comes back.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> It's lovely you guys care. I've disappeared from forums over and over, and no one has ever noticed
> 
> Not really complaining, just want to add @Nigelnaturist tag, so he'll see this thread when (!) he comes back.


There's always someone who'll notice if you disappear


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> There's always someone who'll notice if you disappear


[Prompted by the current rerun of The Fast Show on the BBC ...] Jesus Christ, who died on the cross for our sins?


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> [Prompted by the current rerun of The Fast Show on the BBC ...] Jesus Christ, who died on the cross for our sins?


???


----------



## ColinJ (27 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> ???


You obviously don't watch it!


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2015)

ColinJ said:


> You obviously don't watch it!


No.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> No.


A sketch which is repeated from time to time. People are talking about this, that, or the other, and then a very earnest Christian will suddenly and unexpectedly come out with a 'Christ on the cross' comment at which point the others look uncomfortable, make excuses and try to get away.


----------



## Colin_P (28 Aug 2015)

I used to love the fast show, even saw them live.

That must have been 20 years ago. Watched a bit of it this evening and it is just not the same. I find this with a lot of old telly. I recently introduced my teenage children to the Young ones which I thought was the funniest thing ever back in the early 80's when I was a youth. I didn't find it funny at all and the kids looked at me as if I was crazy having 'bigged it up'.

Maybe I'm just turning into a 'miserable old git'


----------



## jefmcg (28 Aug 2015)

While you two were productively discussing this, I followed @ColinJ cue and watched an episode of the fast show.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0078ndl/the-fast-show-series-2-episode-1

relevant joke appears at 5 minute mark

I had to finish watching it though, before coming back here.


----------



## jefmcg (28 Aug 2015)

Colin_P said:


> I used to love the fast show, even saw them live.
> 
> That must have been 20 years ago. Watched a bit of it this evening and it is just not the same. I find this with a lot of old telly. I recently introduced my teenage children to the Young ones which I thought was the funniest thing ever back in the early 80's when I was a youth. I didn't find it funny at all and the kids looked at me as if I was crazy having 'bigged it up'.
> 
> Maybe I'm just turning into a 'miserable old git'


think you are wrong about fast show and young ones. But Faulty Towers? Can barely watch that these days. What's funny about mental illness?


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Aug 2015)

jefmcg said:


> It's lovely you guys care. I've disappeared from forums over and over, and no one has ever noticed


Who are you, anyway?


----------



## Plax (28 Aug 2015)

Colin_P said:


> I used to love the fast show, even saw them live.
> 
> That must have been 20 years ago. Watched a bit of it this evening and it is just not the same. I find this with a lot of old telly. I recently introduced my teenage children to the Young ones which I thought was the funniest thing ever back in the early 80's when I was a youth. I didn't find it funny at all and the kids looked at me as if I was crazy having 'bigged it up'.
> 
> Maybe I'm just turning into a 'miserable old git'



Rose tinted glasses I think they call it. I used to love The Goodies, and remember being in fits of laughter at a particular scene with two of them dressed up in a cow outfit running across a field. I can't find that particular scene but tried watching an episode a few years back and was like "Why did I find this funny again?"


----------



## Roadrider48 (28 Aug 2015)

The Goodies was sh$te even back in the 70's!


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Aug 2015)

Entertainment was far less so in the '70s. Still a great stride over the '60s, when the bicycle, a couple of dogs, and some chickens or rabbits were far more entertaining than television. Maybe not the movies, but that all depended. Hoping all is well with @Nigelnaturist


----------



## buggi (29 Aug 2015)

Send him a message and then he'll get a notification in his email account that you're looking for him.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2015)

buggi said:


> Send him a message and then he'll get a notification in his email account that you're looking for him.


Not if he has the email notifications turned off.


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2015)

buggi said:


> Send him a message and then he'll get a notification in his email account that you're looking for him.


Or if he doesn't logon.


----------



## Banjo (30 Aug 2015)

Or if he is being held hostage by the umpa lumpas.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2015)

I am touched, just been busy, new pond which took most of Aug, a friends been diagnosed with kidney cancer and other prostate.bowel issues (not sure what yet), a new part computer build (mobo, new cpu to get yet).
I am overwhelmed by your concern guys. I have sort of kept cycling but mainly just as needed (transport).


----------



## raleighnut (17 Sep 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I am touched, just been busy, new pond which took most of Aug, a friends been diagnosed with kidney cancer and other prostate.bowel issues (not sure what yet), a new part computer build (mobo, new cpu to get yet).
> I am overwhelmed by your concern guys. I have sort of kept cycling but mainly just as needed (transport).


Good to hear you're OK fella. Sorry to hear about your friend though, sounds nasty.


----------



## puffinbilly (17 Sep 2015)

Good to see you back Nigel


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Good to hear you're OK fella. Sorry to hear about your friend though, sounds nasty.


Its early days in the diagnosis, so don't know much. I don't have many friends outside of cyclechat (being a bit of a loner and all that).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> Good to see you back Nigel


I won't be riding much even so till I get a new gatorskin, the outer casing final started to separate from the carcass after 12,000 miles with out a puncture (front)


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Sep 2015)

@Nigelnaturist 

Sorry about your mate. 

Nice to see you back - have missed your gearing posts!


----------



## rogdodge52 (17 Sep 2015)

you have plenty of friends on here Nigel


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2015)

@rogdodge52 so it seems 
@SpokeyDokey, its quite complex even before this cancer thing, he is wheel chair bound due to a spinal injury, though partial mobile for short periods, i.e. loo ect, we have been through similar health care as in O.T. and referred to the camera club we both attended (which is where I met him), so as a consequence of the disability his moral is general pretty low and he has quite dark thoughts, so this just compounds problems.
I try to get him interested in computer related things built him a nice little system earlier this year (compared with the old sempron laptop he had), but all he does is a bit of shopping and browsing, so basically all I can do as I don't drive is company, and I can rattle on about stuff, as you all might be aware, it doesn't help as he is a musician and now can't play many of the things he used to.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Sep 2015)

Welcome back o master of gear ratios .
Hope you mate gets what he needs and goes into permanent remission , my wife had cancer very young and was one of the fist in the uk to have combined chemo + radiotherapy.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Welcome back o master of gear ratios .
> Hope you mate gets what he needs and goes into permanent remission , my wife had cancer very young and was one of the fist in the uk to have combined chemo + radiotherapy.


Cheers, glad she made a recovery.
Its his attitude that worries me, he has talked about not even going for treatment, I can't stress how much in solitude he his, he gets lots of people to see him, but only for may 10-20 mins, me I can stay there all day, but can't get over as often as I would like sometimes, but all I can do is chat, but then I can chat., he doesn't go out, his mobile chair might just get him into town and back about 3/4 mile, but he can't trust it. I think you get the idea.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Sep 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Cheers, glad she made a recovery.
> Its his attitude that worries me, he has talked about not even going for treatment, I can't stress how much in solitude he his, he gets lots of people to see him, but only for may 10-20 mins, me I can stay there all day, but can't get over as often as I would like sometimes, but all I can do is chat, but then I can chat., he doesn't go out, his mobile chair might just get him into town and back about 3/4 mile, but he can't trust it. I think you get the idea.


Contact Macmillan , my dad got a lot of support from home care to beds/ chairs so you might be able to get a decent mobility chair ?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Contact Macmillan , my dad got a lot of support from home care to beds/ chairs so you might be able to get a decent mobility chair ?


He has the numbers, but he is not making the calls he needs to, I will mention about the mobility thing tomorrow, didn't cross my mind that, my dad he wasn't out of hospital long enough before the hospice for them to really help, about a week I think, it is all a blur these days, I was so tired.


----------



## puffinbilly (17 Sep 2015)

As ever @Nigelnaturist you come across as a thoroughly decent bloke - hope your mate gets the care and support he needs.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Sep 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> As ever @Nigelnaturist you come across as a thoroughly decent bloke - hope your mate gets the care and support he needs.


----------



## Colin_P (19 Sep 2015)

As I started this thread I already knew you were a good bloke but reading about how you are helping your friend just reinforces that.

There should be more people like you Sir !

Oh, glad you are back.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Sep 2015)

Colin_P said:


> As I started this thread I already knew you were a good bloke but reading about how you are helping your friend just reinforces that.
> 
> There should be more people like you Sir !
> 
> Oh, glad you are back.


There are many more good people than bad, its just bad gets highlighted more, if it was the other way maybe more of the bad would be good.
Many thanks for your concern about me, which I think supports my statement.


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Sep 2015)

Just a thought regarding Musician and computing - do you think you could steer him towards using the pc you built him to create music?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Sep 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> Just a thought regarding Musician and computing - do you think you could steer him towards using the pc you built him to create music?


He has written music in the past, not sure his mind set is really there at the moment. He was a bit more chipper last night compared with Friday, but I suspect its as much his meds, I was there some 6 hours Friday, and just couldn't hold a conversation, last night we covered quite a few subjects (as we often do). 
I will try and bring it in conversation, it would be good if he would get in touch with Macmillan, especially as his in for his op next week.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2015)

Without prying and speaking? as someone who had support from MacMillan, before & after losing a few bits, entering hospital for the op could be made a lot easier for his mind if he spoke to them.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2015)

@classic33 perhaps so, at the end of the day no matter what I suggest he will do things his way, he's already on the max allowance of morphine (spine), I don't know how much it is influencing things and his other meds.


----------



## classic33 (24 Sep 2015)

Only mentioned as a "There's light at the end of the tunnel" comment, to try and get him to consider talking to them.
Chances are he'll see them when he goes in. Enter an operation in the right mind and it can work out better.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2015)

classic33 said:


> Only mentioned as a "*There's light at the end of the tunnel" comment*, to try and get him to consider talking to them.
> Chances are he'll see them when he goes in. Enter an operation in the right mind and it can work out better.


I know, and its much appreciated . and it will take some time for him to get used to the problem too.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Sep 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Contact Macmillan , my dad got a lot of support from home care to beds/ chairs so you might be able to get a decent mobility chair ?



+1 for my dad. He really appreciated it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2015)

Just totted up my Aug miles a grand total of 18.78 miles and guess what, its a record, lowest ever monthly total.


----------

